# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή >  Επισκευή Cd

## Fonte

Για σας παιδιά.έχετε καμία ιδέα για το πως μπορώ να επισκευασω ένα cd?

----------


## ikaros1978

CD σκετο δισκακι? η cd player εννοεις?

----------


## SIERA

πες στεφανε, και ποιο ειναι το προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζεις με την συσκευη???

----------


## Fonte

Είναι δίσκος παιχνιδιού.όχι κονσόλα..έχει χαρακιές και σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως κάτι θα ξέρετε για την επισκευή..άκουσα από οδοντόκρεμα μέχρι βράσιμο..η οδοντόκρεμα δεν δούλεψε...το βράσιμο δεν το δοκίμασα

----------


## ikaros1978

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS2NMeUBArs για δες κι αυτο.....ειναι ευκαιρια να μας πεις αν η ..μπανανα!! κανει δουλεια

----------


## SIERA

στεφανε κυκλοφορουν κατι κιτ επισκευης cd στην αγορα δεν ξερω ομως τη αποτελεσματα θα εχεις!!
οσο για το βρασιμο δεν μου φαινετε και πολυ καλη ιδεα εχεις ενα υλικο που ειναι ευαισθητο σε θερμοκρασιες υψηλες φανταζομαι πως θα επιδεινωσεις το προβλημα...

----------


## Fonte

Δυστυχώς είμαι από κινητό στο δίκτυο και δεν μπορώ να το δώ φίλε μου..

----------


## SIERA

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS2NMeUBArs για δες κι αυτο.....ειναι ευκαιρια να μας πεις αν η ..μπανανα!! κανει δουλεια




τη ανθρωποι τα σκεφτονται αυτα.. :Blink:  :Blink:  :Confused1: 

πιθανον τους εχει φαει η μοναξια.. :Lol:

----------


## ikaros1978

καλα δεν χανεις και τιποτα που δεν το βλεπεις...μπανανες βρασιματα και χαζομαρες...το πιο σωστο πιστευω ειναι αυτο που ειπε ο νικος...κιτ επισκευης...αλλιως δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει λυση

ΥΓ η καλυτερη θεραπεια ειναι η προληψη  :Wink:

----------


## Fonte

Νίκο αν εξαιρέσουμε ότι δεν αντέχουν δεν αντέχει ούτε το σπίτι στην φωτιά

----------


## navar

ανάλογα πόσο βαθίες είναι η χαρακίες !
α)κοίτα να το καθαρίσεις καλά  και προσπάθησε να το διαβάσεις σαν αρχεία απο έναν υπολογιστή !
β) κάνε παράβλεψη σε όσα αρχεία δεν μπορεί να σου αντιγράψει !
γ) σημείωσε πιά αρχεία είναι ,
δ) αν μιλάς για κάποια παράξενη έκδοση mame , ίσως είναι κομμάτια roms , αυτά με ψάξιμο θα τα βρείς και αλλού !
ε) κάνε προσπάθεια με κανένα DVD DEcrypter (ναι ξέρω κάνει μόνο για ταινίες) , να πάρεις με το ζόρι κάποια επιπλέον αρχέία (μερικές φορές κάνει δουλειά γιατι προσπαθεί και ξαναπροσπαθεί να διαβάσει το αρχέιο , εν αντιθέση με τα windows που τα παρατάνε έυκολα )

αν καταφέρεις όλα τα παραπάνω και βρείς τα χαμένα αρχέια στο νετ , τα καίς σε καινούργιο δισκάκι !

επίσης αν θέλεις πέσμας τι ακριβώς είναι το δισκάκι , μιας και κάτι ψηλιάζομαι !
και που ξέρεις έχουμε μπόλικοι παράξενα υλικά και software !

----------


## ikaros1978

> τη ανθρωποι τα σκεφτονται αυτα..
> 
> πιθανον τους εχει φαει η μοναξια..



καλα αυτο ξαναπεστο!!!ο επομενος για καθαρισμο cd τον κοβω να εκσπερματωνει πανω του!χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Fonte

Εχω δύστυχος xbox .δοκίμασα την αντιγραφή αλλά μου ο υπολογιστής δεν μου βγάζει κανέναν φάκελο

----------


## navar

> Εχω δύστυχος xbox .δοκίμασα την αντιγραφή αλλά μου ο υπολογιστής δεν μου βγάζει κανέναν φάκελο


 ναι πρέπει να παίζει θέμα γενικά με την αναγνώρισή των CD του Xbox απο pc !

----------


## Fonte

Άσε εχω χοντρό πρόβλημα

----------


## leosedf

http://www.trojan.com.au/discrepair.html και αυτό.

----------


## safetec

μπορει να μην στους βγαζει τους φακελους του cd γιατι εινε κρυφοι !!!! 

πιγενε στο κοντρολ πανελ στης επιλογες φακελου στην 2 καρτελα του εινε η προβολη και εχει επιλογη που σου λεει αν θεσ να εμφανιζοντε κριφα αρχεια  :Smile:

----------


## Fonte

Γιάννη το εχω κάνει ήδη δεν τα βγάζει

----------


## navar

> μπορει να μην στους βγαζει τους φακελους του cd γιατι εινε κρυφοι !!!! 
> 
> πιγενε στο κοντρολ πανελ στης επιλογες φακελου στην 2 καρτελα του εινε η προβολη και εχει επιλογη που σου λεει αν θεσ να εμφανιζοντε κριφα αρχεια


 όχι δεν είναι θέμα αρχείων , αλλα θέμα κωδικοποίησεις που είναι γραμμένο το δισκάκι !
γενικά είναι σαν να μήν αναγνωρίζεται !
ακόμα και copia που παλέυαμε κάποτε να κάνουμε με ενα φίλο , η λύση ήταν 
α) alcohol 120%
b) το πιό σωστό , λάν το xbox με το pc και διάβασμα του δίσκου απο το xbox και μετά μεταφορά αρχείων !

----------


## BESTCHRISS

οταν ειχα ενα τετοιο προβλημα πηγα σε ενα video club και το εβαλε σε ενα μηχανημα και αρχισε να το τριβει και εγινε σαν καινουργιο φυσικα δουλεψε
οταν τον ρωτησα ποσο το πηρες μου ειπε 2000EURO

----------


## giavra

επίσης μετά απο αυτή την λύση μπορείς να προμειθευτής συσκευη τριψίματος είτε κινούμενη με το χέρι είτε με μπαταρία λειτουργουν όπως και οι επαγελματικές αλλά το κοστος τους είναι 8-15€ τόσο μου κόστισε στα multirama καβάλας ένα τέτοιο η συσκευη ονομάζετε advanced  disc repair κινήτε με το χέρι 8€ και 15€ με μπαταρία πιστεύω να υπάρχεουν και στα άλλα καταστήματα

----------


## button

> ΥΓ η καλυτερη θεραπεια ειναι η προληψη


Η κονσόλα κάνει ζημιά εχω PS2 και προσεχα σαν τα ματια μου τα CD και ωμός έχουν τρελές γρατζουνιες 




> οταν ειχα ενα τετοιο προβλημα πηγα σε ενα video club και το εβαλε σε ενα μηχανημα και αρχισε να το τριβει και εγινε σαν καινουργιο φυσικα δουλεψε
> οταν τον ρωτησα ποσο το πηρες μου ειπε 2000EURO


Ναι ναι κάνει δουλειά

----------

